# Newbie From Michigan. :)



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Horse-People,
I'm a newbie from Michigan. I do not have a horse (yet), but love them so much. I am looking for a free horse anywhere in Michigan, and I know they are out there, I am just having trouble finding. So, in the mean time, I want to learn EVERYTHING I can.  Horses are beautiful. I am especially attracted to the Arabians and Mustangs...Clysdales (sp?), to...But I know just a plain QH is the best to start with. 

We do have three dogs, three cats, three rabbits, four hermit crabs, a hamster, and next year, we'll be raising chickens and turkeys. I love country music and I LOVE baseball. 

~Meg~


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

You sound pretty awesome to me!! oh and I am in love with mustangs and arabs as well. Welcome to the HF and you'll find a load of nice people and helpful info here as as well


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 


There are actually a few of us from MI here  Yay!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome, have fun posting!!!!


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Meg,

Im from michigan too, Where abouts are you? If your close Id be willing to let you do a free lease with one of my horses.


----------



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.  I found a posting on craigslist...$2000 for the horse, trailer, and tack. I sent an email to find out more information.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks! Well, if all goes well when I ride her tomorrow or this weekend, I am 98% sure we are getting my neighbor's horse, 'Josie'.


----------

